# New gear: kayfun lite



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

So managed to get my hands on a kayfun lite for pennies then onto vapemob i marched for some rayon and kanthal all in prep for my tropical ice / pine iceberg




@Nimbus_Cloud thanks for the wicking material and kanthal all the best with future endeavours.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (24/10/14)

Enjoy  Kayfuns built right are hard to beat

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

nicely chosen @gman211991 

keep us posted on how it vapes!


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

Machine quality on this is awesome just gotta check if it leaks. Hou maar vingers


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

Will do @Riaz


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

1 more pic for good measure


----------



## jtgrey (24/10/14)

Yes I must say ... kayfun is second to none .


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

As far as I've enquired into it, for minimal leaks - use the 'cover the air holes, fill from top, turn upside down to equalize' method.

Haven't tried myself, this is based on tutorials I've watched.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

Congrats.. give it a good clean before using.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

@Nooby you reckon a good boil or luke warm


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

Hot water from the tap should be fine... maybe a bit of sunlight liquid just to wash off any possible left over machine oil. Then another good wash to get all the sunlight liquid out. And then you good to go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> As far as I've enquired into it, for minimal leaks - use the 'cover the air holes, fill from top, turn upside down to equalize' method.
> 
> Haven't tried myself, this is based on tutorials I've watched.


i bottom fill mine- never leaked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

Nooby said:


> Hot water from the tap should be fine... maybe a bit of sunlight liquid just to wash off any possible left over machine oil. Then another good wash to get all the sunlight liquid out. And then you good to go!


Thanks buddy


----------



## BansheeZA (24/10/14)

Always bottom fill a lite. 
A 3.1 can be leaky from the fill port so the top method works best but it can gurgle a bit if you are not ver careful. That is one of the reasons I bough a lite. You also can get more juice in a lite filling from the bottom than filling from the top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

So issue with 8wraps im getting 0.8 ohms and my poor lil dna 30just can't hit it for more than 2 seconds above 25watts. Please advise for a suitable build using 26gauge kanthal


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

What happens after 2 seconds?


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

Says too hot


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

Its a hotcig clone


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

Lol... Try 10 wrap on a 2mm diameter..


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

If not, try getting 28g wire..


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

Oki dokes


----------



## Deano1987 (29/10/14)

Hey Ive also just gotten my Kayfun,,I am getting a horrible metal taste!!
I washed it with sunlight and alcohol.
Any other things I could do??


----------



## Riaz (29/10/14)

Deano1987 said:


> Hey Ive also just gotten my Kayfun,,I am getting a horrible metal taste!!
> I washed it with sunlight and alcohol.
> Any other things I could do??


hi @Deano1987 

please refer to this thread


----------



## gman211991 (30/10/14)

So my kayfun is chucking like a boss flavour is great only drawback would be the air flow but otherwise thumbs up from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Nice @gman211991

Now go get an avatar, I can sense @Silver scratching his eyes out.

He likes us all nicely dressed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Lol... Cool avatar


----------



## gman211991 (30/10/14)

Lol ill get a better ine when I get time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> Lol ill get a better ine when I get time



It's nice gear, might as well show it off


----------



## gman211991 (1/11/14)

air flow issue sorted by use of an ego adapter and beauty ring not the most pretty but quite effective


----------

